# How early can an ultrasound detect pregnancy?



## Krizantem

My regular periods were on 4th of June.
On 30th of June I had terrible cramps, like period cramps. They started coming in brownish color. Than the other day i started to bleed for a day and than they stopped. This is not usual for me because my periods are very regular, they last for 5-6 days, and my cycles are about 26-27 days.
I went to my gyn, she made an ultrasound and said that I had two unruptured follicles, which is normal for sometimes, according to her.

Now my dilemmas are: Could i be pregnant and the ultrasound could not detect it (around 4 weeks)?
Or, could unruptured follicles caused the lighter and shorter bleeding than usual?
Thank you very much...


----------



## RKW

I don't think ultrasound can detect at 4 weeks. I know at 6 weeks they can see a selection of cells in an area that could be a foetus growing and at 8 weeks they can detect a heartbeat. I guess maybe they were not looking in the womb but only at the ovaries? 
Have you tried a home test? 
Hope it works out for you  xxx


----------



## SBinRI

Was the US trans vag or on your belly? That can actually make a difference. I agree though- I believe 6 weeks is the earliest they can see anything


----------



## Foxycleopatra

I had a trans vag at 4w5d and all they could see was a tiny yolk sac. at 6w1d they saw a fetal pole and a heartbeat also done trans vag.

Try and wait till at least 6 weeks if you can. do a HPT as it should be able to detect HCG by now.

I have no idea if a follicle could do this. FX


----------



## lewood88

hey im due a scan 17th july and if i am pregnant id be around about 4-5 weeks but i still keep getting negative hpt and my last period was 11th may and still nothing yet but pregnancy symptoms


----------



## Krizantem

Thank you for your replays. No, I didn't took a test. I'm very confused, really. It was a belly ultrasound, not intravaginal. 
I went to my gyn because of the cramps, I needed some painkillers...she didn't mentioned that I could possibly be pregnant. She just said that I have two unruptured follicles and gave me some painkillers, that's all.

By the way I'm trying for 8 months and nothing :(


----------



## taurusmom05

at 4wks, 3 days they saw a tiny yolk sac, but i had to go back at 6 weeks to make sure it was a viable pregnancy-- they wanted to be able to at least see the fetal pole. good luck!!


----------



## lisalee1

I had a scan yesterday and think I'm 5-5.5 wks but the Dr said 4.5 wks. They saw a gestational sac and yolk sac. It was a transvaginal scan. You may want to try a HPT. The dollar store brands work well. 

FoxyCleopatra and Taurusmom- Did you mean that they saw a gestational sac and yolk sac?


----------

